# Woolworths apple juice



## Kev R (20/9/15)

Thinking of trying a cider. Woolies has chilled fresh apple juice for $3.?? for 2lt. Would this be suitable and do i need to add another typ of juice. Also have some 04 yeast,and some 34/70 would these yeasts work?
cheers


----------



## earle (20/9/15)

Should be fine as long as it is preservative free. Search for the thread/s on aldi apple juice cider and they will answer your questions and more.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/15)

One of the best Aldi ghetto ciders I ever tasted was on S04 that I'd given an old packet to a mate. However to get it to ferment properly you should get some yeast nutrient, the brown one not the white one. LHBS should have it in their wine section.


----------



## Red Baron (20/9/15)

Get the 3L for $3 woolies homebrand from the juice isle- it's preservative free (same for Coles brand too). No need to use the chilled stuff. You can crack the lid, remove a small amount for head space and ferment right in the bottle it came in. Use S-04 as the yeast and ferment it around 18deg. It'll come out as a really dry cider that you can have still or carbonated.

If you like sweet cider, get a bottle of cloudy apple cordial from the cordial section and use it to sweeten your cider when you pour it into your glass.

I do 9L at a time every couple of months and love it.
Cheers,
RB


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/15)

I've always intended to do that but never got round to it. The reason it works so well with cider is that there's no proteins or other gummy content in the juice so you don't get a krausen, so no frothing out of the bottles as would happen with beer. Thanks for reminding me RB, I'll give that a crack.
I'd be tempted to use a cup of dex in each bottle to make more of a cask wine style drink.

Plus one for the cloudy apple: then some ice cubes, apple-mint leaves, slice of lemon and serve out of a hollowed out pineapple with a cocktail umbrella and a blue plastic seahorse thing to spear the lemon slice.


----------



## Kev R (21/9/15)

Thanks. Do i need to use a Camden tablet or otherwise sterilize the juice?


----------



## GalBrew (21/9/15)

Kev R said:


> Thanks. Do i need to use a Camden tablet or otherwise sterilize the juice?


No, the juice is pasteurised. Just get the juice, dump it in a fermenter with some yeast and nutrient and off you go. I'd use the Aldi stuff, it's under $2 for 2L and preservative free. I then back sweeten in the keg with granny smith juice from Coles.


----------



## Kev R (21/9/15)

Any thoughts on apple and cranberry juice


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/15)

I would reckon it would be pretty tart


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/15)

I've used the Aldi Apple and Blackcurrant, works quite well.


----------



## siege (22/9/15)

I have a keg going of Apple + Pear. But that canned pear juice is pretty damn expensive


----------



## Maheel (22/9/15)

how much of a yeast cake does a home brand cider make (in the fermenter)

could i just ferment it in a corny / then chill carb and drink ? or to much yeast...


----------



## Yob (24/9/15)

earle said:


> Should be fine as long as it is preservative free. Search for the thread/s on aldi apple juice cider and they will answer your questions and more.


why preservative free? Just got a shit ton of Apple juice from Costco for 1.25/l but says it has preservatives, I knew this before but forgot to have a look when I was in store...

whats the effect of having preservatives in the juice?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/15)

Preservatives are basically an unfriendly inhibitor for the yeast. It may still ferment. As in people who put Campden tablets (Sodium Metabisulphite) to their fresh crushed juice to somewhat pasteurize it. Its a preservative too but people do it,(not me).

2cents: Bottled juice I found is of lower gravity than say fresh crushed/orchard juice. It needs a little extras for flavour too IMO.
I pressure cook a jar of unfermentable sugar with some cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves etc to back sweeten the kegged cider. This way it cant ferment afterwards as may happen if you back sweeten with more juice (fermentable sugars).


----------



## Yob (24/9/15)

Yob said:


> why preservative free?



aah I see... Poor yeasties, They'll still do the job, just not be very happy about it, as I a yeast freezer, I can just step up some more... Sorry yeasties..


----------



## Dylo (24/9/15)

I just made my first keg of cider from supermarket juice for the missus. Its bl**dy unreal, so easy in comparison to AG brewing.


20l Aldi apple juice
500ml boiling water with 5 teabags in it
Yeast nutrient ... and now the secret....
2 x https://www.melrosehealth.com.au/products/APV%20020
Its very concentrated so you don't end up watering down your ciders alc content as much. Of course this is only good for kegging and needs to be kept cold to discourage further fermentation. We did some taste tests with varying amounts of the concentrate until it reached her liking and then scaled it up. Turns out almost exactly 2 x jars of concentrate into the keg is to her liking (medium sweet, still a slight dryness lingers). Concentrate is not super cheap, but it does taste as good as any quality bottled cider I reckon.


----------



## Jogden (31/3/17)

G'day All,

I'm still in Thailand goofing about brewing, my last one was a cider. I used 22 litres of apple juice, Malee brand juice and one litre of tea with four tea bags and Mangrove Jacks cider yeast, M02 in the red packet. FG was 1.000 and around 6.2% by my busted ar** calculations. Ended up bottling 22 litres into .450 & .740 ml plastics. Took seven days to finish brewing and after eight days in the bottles, I tasted it and it was good. I'm away at work for five weeks and it'll be better i'm sure by the time I get home.

I want to keep on doing this type of cider. Is there anyway of reducing the alcohol content without ruining the taste? Some of the blokes I've been reading about keg theirs to stop the yeast. I wont be kegging mine so i'm after another way?
After an afternoon in my garden a crisp cider or four is a good way to end the day. The present stuff seems quite strong but good tasting.

John.


----------



## 425508 (14/9/22)

Dylo said:


> I just made my first keg of cider from supermarket juice for the missus. Its bl**dy unreal, so easy in comparison to AG brewing.
> 
> 
> 20l Aldi apple juice
> ...


What’s the secret? The link in your post is dead


----------



## beergee (14/9/22)

425508 said:


> What’s the secret? The link in your post is dead


My guess is it would be the Melrose Apple Juice Concentrate.









Melrose Apple Juice Concentrate 360ml - Health Food Store Australia - Natural Health Products


Melrose Juice Concentrates are produced in Australia by extracting the juice from sound, mature fruits. The juice is then pasteurised and evaporated under vacuum. Organic Apple Juice Concentrate is certified organic by ACO. Concentrating the juice by evaporation retains the natural sugars and...




www.rchnaturalproducts.com.au





Health food shops stock it.


----------



## 425508 (15/9/22)

beergee said:


> My guess is it would be the Melrose Apple Juice Concentrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I’ve been wondering where to get this stuff.


----------



## Hangover68 (16/9/22)

Woolies apple&blackcurrant works well also.


----------



## 425508 (16/9/22)

Hangover68 said:


> Woolies apple&blackcurrant works well also.


Thanks for the advice. I will give it a go


----------

